# máy trộn bột khô 15kg



## thietbihabac (24 Tháng tám 2021)

*Máy trộn bột công nghiệp* là thiết bị không thể thiếu trong mỗi quy trình sản xuất và không ai có thể phủ nhận được tầm quan trọng của nó nhờ tính tiện lợi, thông minh. Máy phù hợp với mọi cơ sở, doanh nghiệp sản xuất lớn, nhỏ.

Lựa chọn dòng máy trộn bột khô phù hợp là điều hoàn toàn cần thiết với nhiều cơ sở hiện nay. Nhất là với những nơi cần trộn số lượng khá nhiều thì cách làm dùng tay trộn là hoàn toàn không hợp lý. Bạn có thể sử dụng *máy trộn bột khô 15kg* để thay thế cho việc dùng nhân công giúp tiết kiệm đáng kể chi phí.

*Thông số kỹ thuật của máy trộn bột khô 15kg*

Model: YG 15kg
Công suất : 120W
Khối lượng làm việc: 15L
Tốc độ quay: 0 – 30 (phút)
Điện áp : 220V
Kích thước (LXWXH): 610* 500 *980
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Trọng lượng:39 kg
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

0982811839 – 0983278686

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

